# What is the difference....



## MJS (Dec 3, 2009)

between a student and a personal student?

Many times we hear people say that they were a personal student of Remy Presas.  I'm looking for your interpretation of what each means.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 3, 2009)

MJS said:


> between a student and a personal student?
> 
> Many times we hear people say that they were a personal student of Remy Presas. I'm looking for your interpretation of what each means.


PR value. :rofl:

It is a kind of an odd point as most all of us were seminar students. There were a number of us who received private lessons as well. I think the more one on one you haad with RP, the more you could call yourself a personal student but it is really more of a PR point than anything else.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2009)

My interpretations:

Student:  Someone who just shows up to train.  They attend a few classes each week, but dont really seek out anything extra.

Personal Student:  Someone who does the above, ie: shows up to train, but they're always putting in that extra effort.  These people are picked by the teacher, who gives them more 1 on 1 attention, gives them extra material, some of which may not be taught in the regular classes.  They travel with and are the uke for the teacher.  They spend time with the teacher outside of the regular class.  The relationship is more personal.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes.  Had RP a home school or central dojo or some such, that would fully apply.  He didn't have one.  He taught primarily seminars and then either stayed a week or two and the host got private lessons or he left for the next gig.  There were a number of us who had a more personal relation with him that developed over the years.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 3, 2009)

MJS said:


> Many times we hear people say that they were a personal student of Remy Presas.  I'm looking for your interpretation of what each means.


Something *MANY *people *CLAIM*, but only few people can prove!


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2009)

Datu Tim Hartman said:


> Something *MANY *people *CLAIM*, but only few people can prove!


 

Well, this is kinda the point I was making with this thread.  Great minds think alike.   Much like in the Kenpo world, where the thing to do is inflate your rank, claim to train in 10 different styles, with high rank in all of them....as odd as it may seem...impossible as well, but anyways...lol....

So yeah, you get folks that do that, to make other, lesser ranked people ohh and ahh...I think that happens alot of the time in Arnis as well.  

I was present for a few seminars with Prof. Presas, I had 1 on 1 instruction by him, but I not once thought I was a personal student.  So I suppose this begs the next question, and I slightly touched on it in my post, but what would be a more exact amount of time that one would or should spend, in order to be considered a personal student?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 3, 2009)

To me, if someone says they are a "student" of someone, it tells me that they trained with them consistently over some time.  That could mean attending multiple seminars or clinics on a steady basis.  A "personal student" implies a closer, more ongoing relationship.  If I were to describe someone as being my "personal student", I'm saying that I am their primary source of that material.  An instructor may know a student's name, and some of their major strengths... but will know the personal student's strengths, weaknesses, what they work too much on, and more.

Am I making some sort of sense?


----------



## fangjian (Dec 4, 2009)

MJS said:


> So I suppose this begs the next question, and I slightly touched on it in my post, but what would be a more exact amount of time that one would or should spend, in order to be considered a personal student?



There is no specific amount of time.  I trained with my shifu for many years. Group classes twice a week and a private class once a week.  I always viewed him and his wife like they were my family, but I never thought that feeling was mutual.  Once a few years ago, I stopped coming to classes for a few months but didn't tell them and they were deeply hurt by that.  They said they view me as their son, and I hurt their feelings.  

I would never say I was a personal student, because it is implying something that I don't want to imply, and there are probably many who view our shifu in this light. So I'm not that special.  Every student develops a unique relationship with the teacher.  Whether a year or ten years.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 4, 2009)

I take the view point that to be a personal student of some one then you really have to spend serious time with them and not just totally training.  One on one, group classes, semi private's, going out to dinner, etc., etc., etc.  Take Modern Arnis for example there are a small few people who were close to the Professor ie. more than a student but also a friend.  *That group is in reality pretty small!*  Then there are a bunch of people who trained with him when he came around.  Now attending his seminar's and training with him makes you a student but not in the same perspective as someone he went out to dinner with regularly, stayed at their house, etc., etc.  I had the opportunity to train with him quite a few times and the opportunity for some one on one time but in *no way* would I or should I consider myself a personal student!  However his teachings and many of the instructors that he produced have greatly influenced me and for that I am forever grateful!  Take for instance my own students that train with me weekly and are like family.  They are my *personal students* and those that have been around for a long time can use that designation.  In another system like the Bujinkan when you get your Godan (5th Dan) you can put down that you are a personal/direct student of Hatsumi Sensei.  You can do that and it is okay because in a way you are your own man/woman at that point and can chart in a way your own course.  *However, are you really a personal student of Hatsumi Sensei?*  Meaning, do you train personally with him one on one?  Does he even know your name?  Have you eaten at his house or has he taken you out to dinner?  Do you go on dog walks with him, can you call him for advice, etc., etc., etc.  The personal student thing indicates or should indicate a very close relationship and it is way over used or misused by many people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (just my 02. for what it is worth)


----------

